# Shopping for new light



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

Looking for a new LED light for my new 2x4 veg tent. My flower tent has the spider2000 in it which I love but is kinda pricy and I ya not need all that power in a veg tent. Any ideas of a new led that won’t break the bank I can hangin my new 2x4 tent?  Right now my vegging plants are under a pole light with four led heads with no tent. They are perfectly happy with the cheap plant light but I’m running out of room there this time of year with extra plants.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

I use 4 of these to veg, same power use as a 60w incandescent. Veg em 3-4’ easy. For clones I use 2 bulbs 12” over the dome.
You can’t get much more efficient then that.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

The only change I’ve been wanting to make for a long long time now and just haven’t found the time; I’d like to paint the insides of the fixtures pure white. Haven’t found a need, but I do know the fixtures are absorbing some useable light.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I use 4 of these to veg, same power use as a 60w incandescent. Veg em 3-4’ easy. For clones I use 2 bulbs 12” over the dome.
> You can’t get much more efficient then that.View attachment 293496
> View attachment 293494
> View attachment 293495


Nice and will consider it but I really like how the plants love the LED light in veg and flower in my other tent. I can really notice the difference in the plants prattle the moment I put them in the tent too. Looking also at the spider farmer 1000 which may be suitable a little easier on the pocketbook but I don’t want to make a cheap move here since this project is also my new hobby


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I use 4 of these to veg, same power use as a 60w incandescent. Veg em 3-4’ easy. For clones I use 2 bulbs 12” over the dome.
> You can’t get much more efficient then that.View attachment 293496
> View attachment 293494
> View attachment 293495


Your plants do seem to be enjoying it. They are cool right?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

They are LED. 15w LED that replaces 32w CFL. The plants didn’t notice the switch from CFL. The plants still require a week of 24/7 under 1k MH and a decent fan speed before the switch to flower to really fatten up those stems and acclimate them to intense light. The LED replacements add no extra heat. If anything they generate a tad less and also produce a tad less light, but for veg I’m a minimal grower. If I veg under something like a 400w MH then my veg area becomes massively overgrown before it’s time to flower.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

**if I had multiple flower rooms I’d be encouraging the extreme growth and solely using MH to veg. But going max potential in veg can have some massive stretching during the flip; and 7 foot plants are far from ideal for my space. Plus like I said, they just veg way too fast for me personally. So the cost savings is welcomed along side slower growth…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

I kinda like the color spectrum thing and the ability to also use the light for flower if I wanted to although that’s not my plan for now. Looking at your bulbs now. Thanx


----------



## Airbone (Apr 11, 2022)

I am really liking that Tsl 2000 from mars hydro.
Usually around 300 bucks but I am sure will be on a 4/20 sale coming up.
It fits that 2x 4 perfect.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I am really liking that Tsl 2000 from mars hydro.
> Usually around 300 bucks but I am sure will be on a 4/20 sale coming up.
> It fits that 2x 4 perfect.


Thanx AB I’ll check it out It may be worth it getting a decent light and the 4/20 sale thing is a good idea too


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

4 bulbs and a fixture from Lowe’s is like under 50$, uses 60w, and is 2x4’. I use it in a 5x5x6.5 so to me is seems like a great light for your specific need.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> 4 bulbs and a fixture from Lowe’s is like under 50$, uses 60w, and is 2x4’. I use it in a 5x5x6.5 so to me is seems like a great light for your specific need.


And no heat right as I won’t have a vent right away and don’t need any extra heat


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

I leave my tent door closed when it’s cold to try and retain the heat. It’s almost no heat at all. Entire fixture is 60w.


----------



## boo (Apr 11, 2022)

T-5's work great and they don't get all that hot...I have 3-8 tube T-5 fixtures and love them for veg...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 11, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I am really liking that Tsl 2000 from mars hydro.
> Usually around 300 bucks but I am sure will be on a 4/20 sale coming up.
> It fits that 2x 4 perfect.


Exactly. Why only for veg? TSL 2000 perfect, like others say, "420 sales right around corner."

Turn it down for veg. Turn it up for flower, and you can stagger grows  for continuous harvests 

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

I have the spider farmer 2000. Looking for something like that one. Just did the comparison at this test site between the two. Would like the option to other than veg too when do they start their 4/20 sale or is that a dumb blonde question?









						LED Grow Journal: Mars Hydro TSL-2000W vs Spider Farmer SF-2000 | Grow Weed Easy
					

by Nebula Haze Nebula’s Cannabis Grow Journal Experiment Final Results – Keep reading to see the whole grow journal! This is the beginning of the cannabis grow journal featuring a grow-off between two LED lights: Spider Farmer SF-2000 vs Mars Hydro TSL 2000W Why these LED grow lights? We’ve...




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 11, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> 4 bulbs and a fixture from Lowe’s is like under 50$, uses 60w, and is 2x4’. I use it in a 5x5x6.5 so to me is seems like a great light for your specific need.



I've clearly been throwing money at a problem with much cheaper solutions. 

Incidentally, I think Mars started their 4/20 sale last month on ebay. Wondering if they will drop prices more on the 20th.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I've clearly been throwing money at a problem with much cheaper solutions.
> 
> Incidentally, I think Mars started their 4/20 sale last month on ebay. Wondering if they will drop prices more on the 20th.


I see they have one 2000 left but I heard somewhere maybe here that eBay had some less quality mars lights than going to mats for them. I’m not sure why I remember that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Exactly. Why only for veg? TSL 2000 perfect, like others say, "420 sales right around corner."
> 
> Turn it down for veg. Turn it up for flower, and you can stagger grows  for continuous harvests
> 
> Bubba


Want to verify that it will fit in my 2x4 tent can’t find the dimensions


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> **if I had multiple flower rooms I’d be encouraging the extreme growth and solely using MH to veg. But going max potential in veg can have some massive stretching during the flip; and 7 foot plants are far from ideal for my space. Plus like I said, they just veg way too fast for me personally. So the cost savings is welcomed along side slower growth…


I know what you mean about slowing down the veg growth I can’t have monsters either to put in the flower tent. I don’t have the headroom but I do like to veg probably longer than average going by the pics I see of plants being put into flower by others. Some look like babies to me…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I see they have one 2000 left but I heard somewhere maybe here that eBay had some less quality mars lights than going to mats for them. I’m not sure why I remember that.



It could be, though the TSW3000 I bought from them looked pretty much the same as the one I bought from Amazon.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2022)

boo said:


> T-5's work great and they don't get all that hot...I have 3-8 tube T-5 fixtures and love them for veg...


An 8 bulb T5 uses over 400 watts! (54 watts a piece T5 HO)  I’m not sure how much your power costs where you live but here is Cali it’s ~$0.35 cents a Kw/hr. 0.4x.35x24 hours a day = 3.36 a day or 100$ a month. 3 of those is $300 a month here.
Whereas a 4 bulb T8 with LED is 68 watts. .068 x.35 x 24 = 0.57 cents a day or $17 a month, 3 would be $50 a month.
Now of course those T5’s HO’s are gonna put out more light but for 400w I would absolutely go HID.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> An 8 bulb T5 uses over 400 watts! (54 watts a piece T5 HO)  I’m not sure how much your power costs where you live but here is Cali it’s ~$0.35 cents a Kw/hr. 0.4x.35x24 hours a day = 3.36 a day or 100$ a month. 3 of those is $300 a month here.
> Whereas a 4 bulb T8 with LED is 68 watts. .068 x.35 x 24 = 0.57 cents a day or $17 a month, 3 would be $50 a month.
> Now of course those T5’s HO’s are gonna put out more light but for 400w I would absolutely go HID.


Well that’s something to think about too. Don’t know how much extra electricity my spiderfarmer 2000 is costing me but I didn’t notice a hinge change In my electric bill. I think that is one reason that I went with that light was  efficiency


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well that’s something to think about too. Don’t know how much extra electricity my spiderfarmer 2000 is costing me but I didn’t notice a hinge change In my electric bill. I think that is one reason that I went with that light was  efficiency


3 essential tools for all growers looking for equipment efficiency is a infrared thermometer, Kill-A-Watt meter and a Lumen Meter. With those 3 and a tape measure you can see through all the B-S light manufacturers feed us.

wattage in
Lumens out
heat created

knowing those 3 things will introduce the scientific method to your grow equipment. Your results will be testable, repeatable, and have clearly defined boundaries.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2022)

Never paid much attention to it because my electric bill didn't change enough for me to worry about it. Loved the outcome of using my HOT5s though. I will still use them when I need too. Right now in growing Autos outside.
Done lost one to the god damn wind and one too a fking Mockingbird. Bastard.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never paid much attention to it because my electric bill didn't change enough for me to worry about it. Loved the outcome of using my HOT5s though. I will still use them when I need too. Right now in growing Autos outside.
> Done lost one to the god damn wind and one too a fking Mockingbird. Bastard.


The wind is currently destroying everything in my yards


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2022)

I know the feeling brother. Really pissed me off when my two week old Gabagoo was blown smooth out of the soil. I wasn't home and by the time my Wife went to move her it was too late. Still have a baby Gabagoo and Zkittles that's okay. Moved them on the porch.


----------



## Airbone (Apr 12, 2022)

Awe…..
The joys of beautiful Mother Nature.
Sorry guys that sucks. I lost almost all my outdoor to a monsoon last year.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm loving my SF-1000 and it seems you already like the SF-2000. You could get an SF-1000 without the dimmer for Veg around 90 bucks. (I hardly use my dimmer, a bit of a waste)


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 30, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> 4 bulbs and a fixture from Lowe’s is like under 50$, uses 60w, and is 2x4’. I use it in a 5x5x6.5 so to me is seems like a great light for your specific need.


I only person I know who grows has been growing for 20 yrs, he swears by 4 ft fixtures for veg. I'v seen them in veg and they grow great. He uses hps for flower


----------



## sharonp (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice and will consider it but I really like how the plants love the LED light in veg and flower in my other tent. I can really notice the difference in the plants prattle the moment I put them in the tent too. Looking also at the spider farmer 1000 which may be suitable a little easier on the pocketbook but I don’t want to make a cheap move here since this project is also my new hobby


I have the 1000. I like it. I wish I had another. Some cheaper lights might not penetrate the canopy. That 2000 must be nice!


----------



## sharonp (Apr 30, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I'm loving my SF-1000 and it seems you already like the SF-2000. You could get an SF-1000 without the dimmer for Veg around 90 bucks. (I hardly use my dimmer, a bit of a waste)


Where can you buy that for $90?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 30, 2022)

sharonp said:


> Where can you buy that for $90?







__





						SF1000D LED Grow Light- Spider Farmer Official
					

Spider Farmer SF1000D full spectrum LED Grow Light, Samsung diodes high quality grow light, the best choice for beginer.




					www.spider-farmer.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

sharonp said:


> I have the 1000. I like it. I wish I had another. Some cheaper lights might not penetrate the canopy. That 2000 must be nice!


The new light has made all the difference in the world. I can almost see them growing before my eyes. I’ll bet the 1000 is a good light too


----------



## sharonp (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The new light has made all the difference in the world. I can almost see them growing before my eyes. I’ll bet the 1000 is a good light too


I am going to add another 1000. The one without the dimmer is on sale. You don't use the dimmer that much. Maybe for seedlings but I have some lightbulbs for that.l


----------



## sharonp (Apr 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it. Thanks!


----------



## MechaniMan (May 1, 2022)

sharonp said:


> I found it. Thanks!


The only real issue with that light is longevity. A thin heat sink will inevitably lead to shorter lifespan due to heat. I'm not saying it'll die in 3 months, but it might only lost a couple years, if it gets too warm then put a fan on it. 

On a side note I appreciate how they tell you that it only Replaces a 200w HID fixture instead of inflating the output.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> The only real issue with that light is longevity. A thin heat sink will inevitably lead to shorter lifespan due to heat. I'm not saying it'll die in 3 months, but it might only lost a couple years, if it gets too warm then put a fan on it.
> 
> On a side note I appreciate how they tell you that it only Replaces a 200w HID fixture instead of inflating the output.


My SF2000 doesn’t really get that warm. It’s been running constantly now for almost 2 years. I have been very satisfied with it. When I started looking for a light for my veg tent I considered another SF but knew I only had my light experience to compare it to. I decided to go with the MARS2000 instead which seemed comparable to the SF. I can tell you that I am equally impressed with it and so are my vegging plants which seem to be growing fast enough to actually watch them grow before my eyes. Will be interesting to  actually compare the two lights now.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

sharonp said:


> I found it. Thanks!


Amazon has these for 76 dollars each
Buy 4 and mount them to a commercial cookie tray as the extra heat sink 
You'll have a decent 400 watt light


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Looks like it is a lighting deal and you can only get one for this price NV?M


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Dam I would have grab 4 and move the drivers off to the back of new heat sink and daisy wired them all to one power cord.
Aluminum cookie tray works good as the heat sink


----------



## Bubba (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I see they have one 2000 left but I heard somewhere maybe here that eBay had some less quality mars lights than going to mats for them. I’m not sure why I remember that.


For Mars Hydro, I only order directly from Mars Hydro.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> For Mars Hydro, I only order directly from Mars Hydro.
> 
> Bubba


That’s what I ended up doing. Love the light


----------



## Bubba (May 1, 2022)

I've just heard funky things from Amazon mixups, used stuffby accident, etc. Plus you can double up sales and coupon codes.

Bubba


----------



## sharonp (May 2, 2022)

I have the SF 1000 and have been running it since I bought it about one year and six months. In the summer I run a fan anyhow. In the Winter the heat has been helpful. The only time I dim it is when I go out.


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looking for a new LED light for my new 2x4 veg tent. My flower tent has the spider2000 in it which I love but is kinda pricy and I ya not need all that power in a veg tent. Any ideas of a new led that won’t break the bank I can hangin my new 2x4 tent?  Right now my vegging plants are under a pole light with four led heads with no tent. They are perfectly happy with the cheap plant light but I’m running out of room there this time of year with extra plants.


check out king led i have one of the 1000  in one of my tents it seems to do well pretty inexpensive


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 11, 2022)

I ended up with the mars hydro 2000 and am most satisfied. Thanks for your input tho


----------



## NORMANREH (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looking for a new LED light for my new 2x4 veg tent. My flower tent has the spider2000 in it which I love but is kinda pricy and I ya not need all that power in a veg tent. Any ideas of a new led that won’t break the bank I can hangin my new 2x4 tent?  Right now my vegging plants are under a pole light with four led heads with no tent. They are perfectly happy with the cheap plant light but I’m running out of room there this time of year with extra plants.


I have this for saleView attachment 314563


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

NORMANREH said:


> I have this for saleView attachment 314563


I may have considered that but went with a MarsHydro 2000 a few months ago.  Maybe we need a trading post thread where we can buy sell trade or donate our extra stuff… thank you tho for your response.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

NORMANREH said:


> I have this for saleView attachment 314563


Why you selling that system?


----------

